# Ariens Snowthrower st524 need carb number



## bigbavarian

Merry Christmas everyone,

I have an old Ariens that I purchased used from somone a long time ago. I need to get a new carburator but cannot tell what the number is.

It looks like a tecumseh but I cannot tell the number to find the exact replacement.

It is off a Ariens st524 model 932020 ser 003835. The number on the carb is 1085 K6F. All the tecumseh numbers seem to be starting with 6. 

Please help as I have been searchimng the web for over an hour now and am getting tired of it.

Thank you

Stephen


----------



## duffer72

do you have the engine #'s, should be on the shetmetal housing on top near the spark plug, should start with H50 or HS50?


----------



## bigbavarian

I can see it now. It is partially covered by the electris start button and very rusted. I tried to clean it up a bit and it appears to be HS50.


----------



## duffer72

Take the 2 screws holding the electric starter button off and get all 3 groups of numbers


----------



## newz7151

Ariens 2.7 HP Engine (1) S/N (044300 Tecumseh HSK30-35361P

???

http://www.ottopaap.com/pages/OemPa...524,_5hp_Tec.,_24"_Blower/Belt_Drive/879/6262

scroll down to #50 and see which engine matches yours.


----------



## bigbavarian

OK so this is what was under the rust.

HS50 67244F SER6308B

I have seen HS50 mentioned in ads for carbs so I may be good to go.

Will the other numbers make it clearer?


----------



## duffer72

here is parts break out for your engine, carb is p/n 632107, also replaced by the following numbers 640084 , 640084A and 640084B



http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Tecumseh/TECUMSEH-MODEL-HS50-67244F-PARTS-LIST.pdf


----------



## usmcgrunt

Here is the link to the series one carb cleaning/rebuilding procedure.A new carb is around $50,and a rebuild kit(P/N 31840) is around $15 or less.Hope this helps.
OOOPS,forgot to add the link-
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp


----------



## bigbavarian

Wonderful. Thanks to everyone who contributed to this string. I have learned a lot.

Stephen


----------

